# Pat Curran out with broken orbital



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> A sparring injury has forced Pat Curran (17-4 MMA, 7-1 BFC) to withdraw from his first scheduled title defense against Patricio "Pitbull" Freire (17-1 MMA, 5-1 BFC) at Bellator 73.
> 
> A Bellator official on Tuesday told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that it hasn't been decided whether Freire will remain on the card, and at this time, a search for a replacement is underway. ESPN first reported the injury withdrawal.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30188/pat...-patricio-freire-with-broken-orbital-bone.mma


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

So annoying.. 
I want the Pitbull brothers in the UFC!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is just frustrating. Is it common for fighters to spar without protection?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never sparred with head gear on. I find it annoying cos it limits your vision.

Honestly I think these guys are sparring with 4oz gloves and that's the issue.

12 oz gloves are goood but then you can't grapple with them. It's a bit of a catch 22.


----------

